# Lightroom Classic CC - a lot of bugs



## Farath (Oct 29, 2017)

Operating System: MacOS High Sierra (10.13)
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic-Version: 7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]

After upgrading from Lightroom 6 to Lightroom Classic CC I see quite a lot of bugs:

- some photos are ordered incorrectly even though date and timestamps are shown correctly. If I change date and time of the effected photos (eg. +1 day and back -1 day), Lightroom orders them correctly afterwards.
- the Map module is almost unusable: after a couple of seconds zooming and moving of the map doesn't work anymore. The map stucks until I change to a different module and back to maps. Then it works again for a couple of seconds, until it stucks again... This simply sucks.
- In the Web Module an upload to a SFTP site doesn't work anymore. It delivers an unknown error. I have to reconfigure my connection to FTP to get it work. Bad.

Do others also see these bugs?
Farath


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 29, 2017)

Farath said:


> Operating System: MacOS High Sierra (10.13)
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic-Version: 7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]
> 
> After upgrading from Lightroom 6 to Lightroom Classic CC I see quite a lot of bugs:
> ...


Farath,

Have you upgraded to 7.01?

Phil


----------



## Farath (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Phil,

Yes, I did.

Farath


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2017)

I haven’t seen the sftp bug reported, and I’m not sure I’ve seen the sort order one either. Worth reporting both. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Farath (Dec 27, 2017)

With the last update the Map bug has been fixed. I also haven’t seen pictures arranged incorrectly by date anymore. Nevertheless the SFTP bug is still there.


----------



## camner (Jan 14, 2018)

FWIW, I'm still seeing the odd sort order bug.  Photos sorted by capture time show up "out of order."  To fix, I simply take those photos and change the capture time by as little as one minute, and they sort correctly.  If I change the capture time back to where it was, the photos still sort correctly.


----------

